# "EL ALACRAN!!"



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*

WHAT UP FOLKS!!*



Here I am again, showing you one more of my humble (and funny) creations.

this is the second of four parts in a series that began with that infamous "EL JAIBON LOCO" (I think it will be a animal/bug series)

is, as I mentioned on previous occasions, I started to clean up my area of work / fun, because the wife was starting to get a little grumpy with the disorder and chaos.

and in the process found several pieces of wood that I had thrown as waste (small pieces, or pieces with cracks, you know, waste)

from there is this whole "SERIES OF BUGS"

anyway, here is the second delivery of the series


*El Alacran*
(the scorpion ... sounds a little funny in Spanish, in English sounds like something tactic, or weapon of mass destruction, and that's not what we want, right?)



but first a song to get in the mood

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



and now the pics.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks beautiful. I love the carving.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a little crazy with the file work and carving, but in the end, I was surprisedwith the result, is a fork that can be grabed by both sides and ambidextrous, i don´t know hou to explain this... but soon I will show some pictures illustrating this point.

I very much appreciate your kind comments Mr. ZPD-189


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Once again great job. Love the carving, and overall shape. Your work area sounds familiar. I just do my best to pass it off as organized chaos.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaneke, you continue to amaze us with your beautiful hand carved creations. You do justice to that beautiful piece of wood. Thanks for sharing your work amigo.
Philly


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Es la resortera más guapachosa que he visto en mi vida jajaja!

Goog job bro!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hit the right spot, isn´t?

knew that this track was going to pluck the strings, sensei *Chepo*, just strolling thecallus!! 









MUCHAS GRACIAS* MIDNITE MARAUDER* AND *PHILLY*!!

the most bizarre thing ... is that these pieces of wood were about to go straight in to the trash.

these are some of the things that make us think about the mysteries of life and the universe, right?


(do not pay much attention to my words without meaning, I'm half tripping cause´ of anti-flu drugs... feeling kind´a dizzy 







)


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice work! i love it.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Really nice=fine job=Great











CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> *
> 
> WHAT UP FOLKS!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*I Love it!!!*_


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

is she your sister??? CUÑADO?!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Esta mi _*Amante*_, amigo!_ (No diga a nadie.) _


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

you naughty little boy!!









goloso el muchacho!!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

You never seize to amaze me Chaneke!! Yet another cracking little frame!!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

just doing my best... and having a lot of fun!!! mr. john-boy

cheers mate!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, never saw shaping like that, original, functional,and so cool! I like the way you chamfered the throat of the fork. It all balances together in a very nice final shape.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really nice looking shooter very ergo


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really nice looking shooter very ergo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good craftsmanship.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great to me!!!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

great job!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love your designs and their names!
Was this wood hard to work with? It looks awfully tight-grianed and hard. I'm no wood expert, though.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

is a medium-hard wood, certainly much tougher than a pine wood (approximately three times harder, I would say, just to set a parameter)

definitely very tough, and a very interesting grain, relatively easy to work with basic tools.

ROSA-MORADA (purple rose) as we known locally.

frecuently used in making furniture and doors (very fancy and expensive doors), a little heavy in fact.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

OO la la Chaneke!!









Good one brotha! This may be my favorite shaping job out of you, so curvaceous, so sleek, so original.....

I am very impressed if all you use is hand tools, because some of that shaping is perfect, and that is no easy thing to achieve on a hard wood. 
_
Estos resorteras son como caramelos a los ojos para mí. Cada uno nuevo es otra foto que tengo que añadir a mi colección. No puedo expresar con palabras. Chaneke, me cae la baba sobre su resorteras! Son perfectos y tienen grandes habilidades._

Keep sharing, can't wait for the next one!

Regards - John


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow thats a beautiful slingshot, your craftsmanship is amazing.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

OH NO NO NO NOOO!!! *YOUR *CRAFTSMANSHIP IS AMAZING, *Mr. Martin*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chaneke,
I think that any target you shoot at with this alancran will easily be reached. I like the shape and looks great. As I told you before, I will be happy to get all of these bugs out of you house. You have a little kid and bugs can be harful to him, I could sacrifice myself to do the job. Saludos.


----------

